# Problem with new speed signs in Georgia



## Wayne (Feb 5, 2011)

Your tax dollars at work:

[video=youtube;b2xnWYx8YK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xnWYx8YK8[/video]


----------



## baron (Feb 5, 2011)

Next time I see one of those speed enforced by aircraft signs, I think I will slow down.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 5, 2011)

The federal "stimulus" provided multimillions (of borrowed money) for unnecessary road signs.

Distributed through a federal bureaucracy, then a state bureaucracy, not carefully spent for things like symbols of traffic lights when they are plainly in view (and to advertise "stimulus.")

Enormous waste of taxpayer money and empowerment of bureaucracy.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 5, 2011)

You know, I had an experience similar to that once in Georgia, but not in Lithonia. It was on Ft. Stewart (the forest range that surrounds the base). I was driving along on the highway minding my own business, when out of nowhere this giant shadow covers my vehicle. It was then that I heard the sound of the Apache chopper passing over me. If it really was attacking, I would have been toast long before I ever heard the thing coming.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 5, 2011)

When I first saw those signs, I laughed.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 14, 2011)

Note to self: in Georgia, speed with impunity on overcast days. Otherwise, watch out.

Here in Hagersville, they do enforce some things by aircraft. I know a guy who only buys contraband smokes (from the reservation close by, where there is no tax) on cloudy days because a local Dutchman was caught buying tax free smokes by a patrolling aircraft, had his stash confiscated, and was fined, I believe, $475 to boot.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 15, 2011)

These signs were up in the metro years before the stimulus....they painted horizontal stripes across I-85 at a certain distance apart. The time it takes you to go from one stripe to the next is supposedly how they determine your speed. While ATL certainly has police helicopters, I imagine they're used for important things, like manhunts.


----------

